# Front Spring Insulators 65



## Pacos65&67 (Nov 20, 2017)

Does anyone know if GTOs originally had insulators for the front springs? I have taken a couple of '67s and a '65 apart, and I don't remember seeing any in front. So I didn't put them in when reassembling either. I don't notice any noise, but I see they sell insulators for the front so I'm wondering if didn't include something I should have.

Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pacos65&67 said:


> Does anyone know if GTOs originally had insulators for the front springs? I have taken a couple of '67s and a '65 apart, and I don't remember seeing any in front. So I didn't put them in when reassembling either. I don't notice any noise, but I see they sell insulators for the front so I'm wondering if didn't include something I should have.
> 
> Thanks.


Like you, I have never seen them used, but see them for sale. Found one set that says factory for Chevelle. Sometimes because the Chevelle is also an "A-Body" car, they will add all cars that are A-bodies - Pontiac, Olds, Buick. 

I don't think you would put them on the bottom Pontiac A-arm as the spring has to "clocked" with the spring end fitting into a pocket. So if they were added to a build, they would have to go on top? I see another style that is a 3/8" spacer that is advertised to match the original GM piece for the A-body cars. They state, " GM used this on the assembly line to adjust the height of the vehicle." (I thought that was what different spring rates were supposed to do) So new one on me only because I have never seen one. It's possible that perhaps a slight lift may have been needed on the side that had the extra weight of the AC compressor and its related parts - often found on the passenger side. Never owned a GTO with AC, so I can't honestly tell you.

So if you left them off, you didn't leave out anything you shouldn't have - I have never run them, nor seen them used.

The only spring insulators I have run across on the GTO/Lemans are on the rear springs.


----------



## Pacos65&67 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I was thinking along those lines, good to have your concurrence.


----------

